# Building Whiting/Pompano Rigs



## mbrajer

Hey guys,

I first wanted to say that I have been using manufactured rigs for a long time. I used to use Tackle Crafters' pomano rig and after a while I found out that I was missing some whiting (gulf kingfish) bites because the hooks were too large. Therefore, I decided to use #2 hooks instead of the #1 hooks on the old rigs. I started using Sea Striker pompano rigs during my last outing and noticed that the hooks rusted and got dull very quickly. After making a visit o my local sporting goods store, I decided to buy the materials to make my own rigs. I have all the materials ready except for the hooks. Has anyone here tried owner Mutu Light circle hooks for their pompano/ whiting rigs and if so, did they rust or dull quickly? I have tried Owner's Tournament Mutu Light circle hooks for catching redfish and hey seemed to hold up well, but I am not sure if the hooks will be too "fat" (even though they claim to use light wire). Also most if not all commercially manufactured pompano rigs use bronze hooks. Does anyone have an opinion to whether the nickel plated owner hooks will be more visible to fish?

Thanks again


----------



## RuddeDogg

I use the light circles from Owner for my top & bottom rigs. No problems at all.


----------



## mbrajer

Previously my hooks would start rusting after 2-3 days use in the surf even after I washed them off with fresh water thoroughly. About how often do you need to change out your hooks?


----------



## SmoothLures

Unless they're 3/0+ high dollar hooks, I toss them in the trash after every trip. All of my food fish rigs get new hooks each day. Small circles work fine for pomps and whiting, just don't get some with too big of a gap. I like #2 kahles, in black nickel or silver, usually black nickel.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Well I make my own rigs and I make enough so that I don't need to change hooks. I just change rigs. If you buy your stuff in bulk it will be cheaper in the long run. Get a good knot/rig tying book or check out the bible board here. Some of the rigs I make I found on the net.


----------



## bassnut

I've just started making my own rigs as well. I've been using Gamis #1, 1/0, and 2/0 nautilus circle hooks. They're wicked sharp and, if rinsed off well, they last for several trips before rusting. I've caught spots, croaks, roundheads, pups, flounder, etc... on them depending on the size I use. I like the nautilus better than the octopus, not as wide of a gap.


----------



## Tacpayne

I just found the Nautilus hooks myself, really like them also, havent tried the smaller ones though


----------



## mbrajer

Thanks for the info guys 

Also, today while I was tying the dropper loops for my rigs, no matter how large I made the original loop it always turned out to be just over two inches once I tightened it and I would prefer it to be around 2.5 inches. Do you guys have any tips for how to tighten up the dropper loops so I can better control the final length?

Thanks


----------



## SmoothLures

Try a surgeons loop. Works great for me.


----------



## bassnut

mbrajer said:


> Thanks for the info guys
> 
> Also, today while I was tying the dropper loops for my rigs, no matter how large I made the original loop it always turned out to be just over two inches once I tightened it and I would prefer it to be around 2.5 inches. Do you guys have any tips for how to tighten up the dropper loops so I can better control the final length?
> 
> Thanks


On my droppers, I pull the loop through with my teeth to the lenght I want and then pull the two sides to tighten. Took a little practice but now I can do them by the dozen while i watch TV


----------



## RuddeDogg

I just make more raps......


----------



## AbuMike

bassnut said:


> On my droppers, I pull the loop through with my teeth to the lenght I want and then pull the two sides to tighten. Took a little practice but now I can do them by the dozen while i watch TV


This is the way I do mine also. I make mine out od Yozuri Floro. leader material and it took some practice but once you tie 4-5 you get the hang of it. For hooks I use Gami Octopus in sizes #1 to 2/0. I have found that if the dropper loops are over 3" they will not stand out. You have to remember that when fishing from the beach there is always an extreme angle to your rig and the shorter drops are needed to keep the baits from sanding over.


----------



## bassnut

AbuMike said:


> This is the way I do mine also. I make mine out od Yozuri Floro. leader material and it took some practice but once you tie 4-5 you get the hang of it. For hooks I use Gami Octopus in sizes #1 to 2/0. I have found that if the dropper loops are over 3" they will not stand out. You have to remember that when fishing from the beach there is always an extreme angle to your rig and the shorter drops are needed to keep the baits from sanding over.


Yup, I try to keep mine around 2" - 2.5" so they stand out nice and straight.


----------



## mbrajer

Thanks guys for all the help


----------



## mbrajer

How many wraps do most of you use in you dropper loops? (how many times do you twist it)


----------



## bassnut

mbrajer said:


> How many wraps do most of you use in you dropper loops? (how many times do you twist it)


3 or 4 twist


----------



## ADIDAF

I use the Eagle Claw L197 circles in 2/0 for Pomps and Whiting. They have a wide eye for looping on your rig if you use dropper loop type rigs and they cost a heck of a lot less than Owners. I try to replace my hooks frequently and at 10 for $3.00 it doesn't hurt the wallet too much.


----------



## mbrajer

I actually found a pretty good deal on owners. I can get 46 Mutu Light circle hooks for 12 bucks. I think that is a little over 25 cents a hook which isn't all that expensive. But I will definitely look into those Eagle claw L197 hooks especially if I can get them in bulk.

One more question:

On Kahle style hooks do you have to set the hook? That was the style of hooks on my old pompano rigs that I was having trouble with.


----------



## SmoothLures

Yep, set the hook, but let him eat it a second, they hit and then run then crush your bait and swallow, I believe. Been using kahles for many years, never had a problem. Maybe you had too big of a hook?


----------



## mbrajer

I was using number 2 hooks (not 2/0 but #2) so I don't think that hooks size was the issue. I might have been running to the pole a bit too quickly though. Usually I wait about 3-4 seconds after the bite before I grab the pole, but I might try waiting a little longer. I have heard that the whiting and pompano will drop the hook/flea if they feel the pyramid sinker. Are there specific sinker styles that will help with this? I usually use a 3-4 oz pyramid sinker (just enough to hold it steady or move very slowly in the current).


----------



## SmoothLures

That's what I use, never had any problems...


----------



## AbuMike

if you try and "set the hook" on the bite with a circle you will miss. with a circle just wind the slack out and crank. this motion will slide the hook and turn it straight into the corner of the mouth. i have started using the Octopus not the Octopus Circle and seem to get better hoop up ratio.

this is the rig i build, i use various size and colors of hooks


----------



## wdbrand

*Hooks.*

You girls might want to look at this site for bulk hooks also.

http://www.terminaltackleco.com/prod_detail_list/1

Hope this is allowed. If not delete it and sorry.


----------



## AbuMike

wdbrand said:


> You girls might want to look at this site for bulk hooks also.
> 
> http://www.terminaltackleco.com/prod_detail_list/1
> 
> Hope this is allowed. If not delete it and sorry.


good site but i only pay $2.29-$2.49 for my Gami's here in a shop. no savings for me


----------



## wdbrand

*Good deal.*

Just put it up for an alternative.


----------



## mbrajer

AbuMike said:


> if you try and "set the hook" on the bite with a circle you will miss. with a circle just wind the slack out and crank. this motion will slide the hook and turn it straight into the corner of the mouth. i have started using the Octopus not the Octopus Circle and seem to get better hoop up ratio.
> 
> this is the rig i build, i use various size and colors of hooks


Yeah the only time I yank to free the hook is when I know there is a ray on the other end of the line. But what you described is exactly how I usually reel in a fish. I must admit, I used the same cheap hooks for three days straight which some of you guys are warning against so maybe I had high expectations for the hooks. I definitely will try a different hook. Thanks for the advice guys.

----------------Mods can delete this thread if they want-------------------


----------



## HStew

Some say a 6 inch leader too short and scares them off. Some say 12 inches too long and wraps around and tangles. Some home made go as light as 12 pound for rig, others 40 pound test . A three foot long 2 dropper 40 pound test with 20 pound test leader tied with#2 or#4 kahle gold ,or maybe 1/0 silver O'Shaunessey hook [and orange or maybe chatruese 6mm ,8mm beads if water is milky] with no snap or barrel swivels is good for most "pan fish".


----------



## mbrajer

yeah I use 25 lb tests now so I don't automatically lose the rig to sting rays


----------



## greg12345

I use surgeon's loops to make my dropper loops and to make the 2 loops on either end of the rig that will go to my sinker and swivel; 25lb fluoro is the most I will use for most bottom fishing which is really overkill for most 1-2lb pomps/whiting, but you never know when a pup or black drum or big grey will hit your rig. Also the 25lb is abrasion resistant enough to occasionally survive a few bluefish if they are around. I would just recommend changing your hooks or rigs after every trip, but if you need to save your hooks rinse them off in fresh water immediately after use then spray them w/WD40, this will keep them from rusting. Get a hook file and file the point so it scratches your fingernail before you go fishing again. The sharpness of the hook point is everything...a rusty hook w/a sharp filed point will outcatch a brand new cheap hook which is dull.


----------



## HStew

To make it easier,you can label your dropper loops for lb. test and baggy them.For Suds 2oz-3oz sinker and 20-30 lb test . If the fish are on the outer bar and you need to really reach out using a five oz sinker I feel safer with a 50 lb. test dropper. Use the hook and leader[trace] according to size of fish and water clarity. This time of year i really like one with loop at bottom for sinker,go up 8 " tie dropper loop [DL], go up 12" tie DL, go up 8" tie loop for attaching snap swivel on mainline. Now i can attach and change out the leaders i've tied with #2 gold or nickel hooks whenever they get dull or bit off.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

HStew said:


> To make it easier,you can label your dropper loops for lb. test and baggy them.For Suds 2oz-3oz sinker and 20-30 lb test . If the fish are on the outer bar and you need to really reach out using a five oz sinker I feel safer with a 50 lb. test dropper. Use the hook and leader[trace] according to size of fish and water clarity. This time of year i really like one with loop at bottom for sinker,go up 8 " tie dropper loop [DL], go up 12" tie DL, go up 8" tie loop for attaching snap swivel on mainline. Now i can attach and change out the leaders i've tied with #2 gold or nickel hooks whenever they get dull or bit off.


This is what I've done in the past - in baggies with hooks on there - easy to change out rigs, but I'm interested in attaching snells to the DL's as an option. What knot do you all think is best for attaching snelled hooks to the loop? I'm thinking uni, but I'm wondering about the helicopter effect. Thanks.


----------



## HStew

http://www.floridasurfcasting.com/2009/04/making-perfect-pompano-rig.html...Bubba,and mbrajer- this "perfect" rig with and without beads is the one I tie most. This throws good because of the way it's made[tied].Also as to attaching DL, I use an "interlocking " loop knot with the snelled hook. This way you can change or switch it out easy.I thinh you can reduce heli.by tying shorter [4"-6"] leader with 30# test.


----------



## HStew

http://www.floridasurfcasting.com/2009/04/making-perfect-pompano-rig.html

mbrajer- this "perfect" rig with and without beads is the one I tie most. This throws good because of the way it's made[tied].Also as to attaching DL, I use an "interlocking " loop knot with the snelled hook. This way you can change or switch it out easy.I thinh you can reduce heli.by tying shorter [4"-6"] leader with 30# test.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## SmoothLures

Bubba, try leaving a loop on the end of the snelled hook and looping it onto the dropper loop.


----------



## HStew

yes, that's knot is called an "interlocking loop knot"


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Thanks for the video link, Harry. I'll try snelling a hook like that guy does and see what happens. I'll have to try attaching a snelled hook with that "interlocking loop," too, but if you're just looping it in there and pulling the hook back through, what keeps the knot secure?


----------



## HStew

BubbaHoTep.... google interlocking loop knot. then scroll to Knack Knots You Kneed. step-by-step instructions for more than 100...This will show a picture.


----------



## Tracker16

Here is an excellent video for tying dropper loops. I was going crazy trying to tie them using just pictures but after watching this video it was a snap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P7DSPU4t-w


----------



## njreloader

Tracker16 said:


> Here is an excellent video for tying dropper loops. I was going crazy trying to tie them using just pictures but after watching this video it was a snap
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P7DSPU4t-w


Tracker,
Thank you, Thank you. I was going crazy also.


----------



## HStew

the best knot to tie at the other end where you snelled your hook to loop onto your dropper loop ? youtube type in , perfection loop , [same guy may 20 2007].


----------



## Charlie2

*Making Rigs*

I use the little plastic things that hold up the lid of a pizza box for a 'jig' to make dropper loops.

There was a post on Gowges old board with a diagram of a jig by Manny Z.

It used a board with three dowels arranged in a triangle. You passed the line from the left, wrapped it onto the jig then turned the bottom one with a toothpick. You then took the loop from the top peg and ran it through the loop on the bottom, then tighten. You can make some cute loops with both. C2


----------



## rob762

I use these on my pomp rigs....last multiple trips. Not worried about breaking off with a pomp on the line, so the stainless isn't an issue.

Mustad #37160S Wide Gap Hooks - Stainless Steel


----------



## lcato

I use # 2 mutu light circle hooks and put glow powder paint on them. They seem to be the most durable and also best hooking hook I can find.


----------



## seajay

I have found this to be the easyiest Pomp/Whiting Rig.








I like a Mustad 3407DT 1/0 or Owner 2/0 Mutu Light Circle


----------



## Dr. Bubba

I'll second the L197 Eagle Claws. Great hook in all sizes.


----------



## thebigman

Why not try the UK style shore traces with the trapped beads carrying the droppers?

http://www.planetseafishing.com/rigs/Three-Hook-Flapper/


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano/Whiting Rigs*

I make a 'C2 Rig' which uses wire, but when fooling around with a float. I devised this method of holding the arms(droppers?) straight and extended. Probably not new, but is to me.

Wrap the two droppers at the same level. Put a float on the main things(snood?).

When deployed, the float comes up and holds the arms(droppers, whatever) straight out. When casting. it slides down the main line to a swivel. Use a brightly colored float of the appropriate siaze. The shape doesn't matter.

BTW; I don't use circle hooks for my rigs. I use 1/0 or 2/0 gold L141 Kahle hooks and don't forget to paint your sinker fluorescent orange. Works for me. C2


----------



## sleddog39

I get great deals on bulk hooks on Ebay. buy them by the 1000s if you want


----------



## Jigmaster

*Yes*



ADIDAF said:


> I use the Eagle Claw L197 circles in 2/0 for Pomps and Whiting. They have a wide eye for looping on your rig if you use dropper loop type rigs and they cost a heck of a lot less than Owners. I try to replace my hooks frequently and at 10 for $3.00 it doesn't hurt the wallet too much.


2nd this one!!! L197 are the way to go- just make sure when you complete your rig, when hanging verticle hooks should be facing out not into your line.


----------



## Jigmaster

Charlie2 said:


> I use the little plastic things that hold up the lid of a pizza box for a 'jig' to make dropper loops.
> 
> There was a post on Gowges old board with a diagram of a jig by Manny Z.
> 
> It used a board with three dowels arranged in a triangle. You passed the line from the left, wrapped it onto the jig then turned the bottom one with a toothpick. You then took the loop from the top peg and ran it through the loop on the bottom, then tighten. You can make some cute loops with both. C2


Isn't this cheating


----------



## Charlie2

*Making Rigs*



Jigmaster said:


> Isn't this cheating


Why?? C2


----------



## mbrajer

wow I can't believe that this is still around... 

I bought both Eagle Claw L141 Kahle hooks and Owner Mutu Light Circles and both have worked out well. I am still bad at tying dropper loops haha.


----------

